# صناعة الثلج من مزيج الهواء والماء .



## مهندس نورس (25 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

تحتاج جميع الكائنات الحية الماء والهواء لأجل الحياة ونحتاجهما سويتا لأجل انتاج الثلج لكن بدون

ضواغط تبريد او ثلاجات او امونيا .....الخ .

لكننا نحتاج الى هواء مضغوط 10 بار وماء مضغوط 7.5 بار ونحصل على الثلج .

الطريقة موضحة في الرابط التالي .

الى اللقاء مع مصدر بديل اخر :81:.

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## alizuhair (11 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much my friend go a head keep moving


----------



## small_hosam (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عل تلك الفكرة


----------



## subcoold (10 سبتمبر 2007)

انا مش فاهم العملية بالضبط بس غالبا مش هانحصل على ثلج لكن ممن نحصل على تبريد بالترذيذ


----------



## مهندس نورس (13 سبتمبر 2007)

العملية اديباتية .

عند خروج غاز مضغوط محصور يحدث تبريد .

ومن الأمثلة على ذلك عند حقن القداحة بالغاز نلمس برودة شديدة في القنينة والقداحة .

شكرا لأستفسارك مع تحياتي .


----------



## جمال مراد (19 يونيو 2010)

اريدصناعة الثلج بالمنزل (مشروع مكافحة البطالة)


----------



## الباتل1 (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الميكانيكي المحترف (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة جيدة و لكن المشكلة في الطاقة , دائما الغاية هو التوفير في الطاقة اذ كم سنصرف مقدار الطاقة لكي نضغط الهواء بمقدار 10 بار والماء بمقدار 8 بار ؟ اعتقد ان استخدام الضاغظ التبريد (مائع التثليج) سوف يوفر الطاقة بمقدار
60 % .والله اعلم .شكرا لك اخي العزيز ,اتمنى منك التواصل بافكار اخرى .تحياتي


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين يا اخوانى على المغلومات
ولكن ممن اتعرف على شخص بيعمل فى مصنع ثلج ليعطينا الخطوات من الالف للياء واحدث التقنيات فى هذا المجال 
صناعه الثلج 
شكرا اخوكم فرس الكيمياء اسكندرانى بالرياض


----------



## د حسين (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*فوائد هذه الطريقة*

تحية طيبة
اسهاما في تعميم الفائدة من كل ما يطرح في هذا المنتدى المحترم :
ان هذه الطريقة مفيدة جدا لتنظيف واجهات البناء الحجرية وتسمى الصفع بالجليد وهي تستعمل بدلا من الصفع بالرمل وخاصة في مراكز المدن والمناطق الحساسة وذلك تجنبا لنشر الغبار والتلوث وفي نفس الوقت يتم تنظيف الواجهات .
أرجو ممن يجرب هذه الطريقة ان يفيدنا بالنتائج .. وشكرا​


----------



## ahmedsellow (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا - ولكن لو سمحت احب اعرف تفاصيل اكثر عن الرسمة - يعنى تفاصيل المكونات الدخلية وجميع المقاسات للجهاز - ياريت الاقى رد ---------- 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmedtablawy83 (23 يونيو 2011)

ويمكن عمل جليد بطريقه سريعه مشابهه ... هي استعمال الغاز المضغوط داخل اسطوانات الغاز المنزليه 
والطريقه كالاتي : 
1- احضر اسطوانة غاز منزليه 
2- احضر اناء او دلو وضع به كمية الماء التي تريد تحويلها لثلج
3- ضع خرطوم اسطوانة الغاز في الماء وافتح المنظم او صمام الغاز في الاسطوانه 
4-بعد مرور حوالي من 3 ال6 دقيقه سيتحول معظم الماء الي ثلج وستلاحظ انخفاض شديد في درجة حرارة اسطوانة الغاز....
السبب في تكون الثلج هو ان الغاز داخل الاسطوانه مضغوط , وعند انتقال اي غاز من منطقة ضغط عالي الي منطقة ضغط اقل يحدث انخفاض شديد لدرجة الحراره ... وهذه الفكره هي المستخدمه في الثلاجه

تحذير 
هذا الثلج لايصلح للتناول لاختلاط الغاز به ولكن يمكن استخدامه في تبريد الاطعمه والمشروبات


----------



## عباس احمد الشمري (24 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز
كيف تنتج ثلج بدون ضواغط.............وانت تحتاج الى هواء مضغوط وماء مضغوط
............مع الشكر الجزيل للفكره


----------



## ahmedtablawy83 (29 يونيو 2011)

اخي عباس اذا كنت تسأل عن طريقة صنع الثلج بالغاز الموجود في اسطوانت الغاز فأني أريد ان الفت نظرك لأمر ان الغاز الموجود داخل الاسطوانه يكون مضغوط لدرجة الاساله اي ان الغاز واقع تحت ضغط عالي جدا بالفعل... اما الماء المضغوط فنحن لانحتاج اليه في هذه الطريقه


----------



## natiq (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mohamed.geology (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

